# Comfy Fit Harness & Myler Bits



## Jenny (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Comfy Fit Harness? I'm very interested in it and I love the look of it.

Link: (sorry this link not allowed.....it is a link directly to a Miniature Horse tack site that does not advertise with LB. You may put the name of the store just not an active link)

Also, what do you think of Myler bits? Are they worth the price? I'm thinking about the EPB 01 Myler Comfort Snaffle. It says it is a Level 1 bit and is good for horses beginning training

Link: http://www.horsecarts.com/myler.htm

I am realizing now that I would way rather buy the best i can afford now, rather than buying cheap and wanting something better down the road.


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE my comfyfit harnesses


----------



## Al B (Dec 28, 2013)

I have several Comfy-fit harnesses. Four in hand, pair and 2 singles (that's 8 harnesses). They are as good as you can get. All have either the Myler or the Kelly bit. The EPB-1 is an excellent bit. The Kelly is almost the same as the Myler but is a bit heavier and has a thicker port. Some of my horses don't like the thicker port so I use the Myler. At $30 for the Kelly and $150 for the Myler it's your choice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2013)

_I have the Myler bit and it is a wonderful piece of craftsmanship. I used it to start 3 horses and they all did well with it. My older driving gelding, that uses the miniexpress french link, did not care for it, so he stays with what he likes. The Myler I have is too large for the little mare I got recently and she is fine with the french link so I did not invest in another Myler for her (she is 20). With the Myler, there is no place to attach the over/side check appropriately. If you plan to use the Myler for showing, you might consider this._

_The Myler is so beautiful, it is personally gratifying to drive with it. I wish my Dapper Dan liked it, but he prefers the simple french link._

_I think it's great that you are looking into good bits! I knew nothing when I started and used the horrible snaffle that came with my driving bridle for several years--until I was reeducated by Forum members here._

_I do not know about the comfy fit harness, but I have the Camptown breast collar and really like it! I think it depends on what you plan to do with your driving horse. If you are going to show in breed classes, there might be other choices. The harnesses made for actual working horses do not show well in a driving class, IMO. I've never seen a Grand Champion harnessed in one._


----------



## Minimor (Dec 28, 2013)

Marsha is right--if you ever want to show, unless you plan to buy a separate show harness, then the Comfy-Fit type harness isn't the best choice. It really is not a show harness.

I would choose Camptown over Comfy Fit in spite if the fact that Camptown is a bit more money--for one very specific reason.


----------



## Kendra (Dec 28, 2013)

Minimor said:


> I would choose Camptown over Comfy Fit in spite if the fact that Camptown is a bit more money--for one very specific reason.


Curious ... what is the reason? I have a Camptown and would definitely purchase a Comfy Fit instead in the future. In fact, I've been seriously considering selling the Camptown and doing just that - it's just a little too bulky for my A-sized horses. Am I missing something important? 

Also, I would not hesitate to show in the Comfy Fit, and I was a show ring person first. Not in roadster or single pleasure, but I feel it's appropriate for country or classic pleasure. I've shown in a Deep Vee collar and breeching and do not feel it had any effect on my placing. If you're showing at Worlds, then you might want to get a show harness, but certainly don't feel that you can't participate and be competitive at a local show with a Comfy Fit harness.

I bought a Myler bit once, but sold it again. I tried it on three horses, one hated it and the other two went no different than they did in the $28 mullen. Not worth the cost for me, but many, many people swear by them.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I don't plan on showing, just recreational pleasure driving. I'm glad there are so many good reviews on the Comfy Fit harness, that might be the one. Minimor, I am also curious as to the reason for choosing the Camptown over the Comfy Fit. I thought they were almost identical, just that the Comfy Fit is $150 cheaper. That's a Myler bit right there!

Thanks for the information on Myler bits as well. I don't see myself ever using an overcheck/side-check as I won't be showing and don't see the need for just recreational driving, so no problem there. I'm curious as to which model/type Myler everyone uses. Are the Comfort Snaffle's the best choice for horses just starting out?

Also, are the Myler bits returnable if they don't work well for your horse? And how do you properly measure for a bit?


----------



## Jules (Dec 28, 2013)

I own 1 x Camptown a 2x Comfyfit harnesses and personally would choose Chimacum Comfyfit hands down. Actually, a lot of parts on my Camptown harness are now actually from Comfyfit anyway



The Comfyfit bridle fits my ponies in a much better/more complimentary way, so I never use the original bridle that came with my Camptown harness. I found the customer service when buying from Chimacum of a fabulously high standard, which is why I didn't even consider buying my pairs harness from anywhere else. I guess it is all just personal preference and individual fitting requirements though.

I also, like Kendra, think that the Comfyfit can cut it in the show ring, add a bit of patent here and there and I think it is quite a handsome harness. It is all I use as I wouldn't want to compromise comfort for my horse for 'style' of a show harness. I have attached pic of me using my Camptown/Comfyfit (it started as a Camptown but has equal Comfyfit components now) harness in the ring.

Again though, it all comes down to personal preferences, so see if you are able to look over some harnesses or ask some vendors some questions and see where you end up. Choosing a harness is exciting!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2013)

The Myler bit I got is EPB-04 Comfort Snaffle, 3 1/2". It was $153.80, including shipping, from Estate Horse Supply. I was told it was the ideal beginner bit by Mr Myler. It fits my 32" gelding fine, and also the three 35" horses I used it on. It is too large for my 32" mare, so I had to order a 3 1/4" french link from Miniexpress for her. I did not choose to invest in a another Myler for her, since she is fine with the french link. The copper french link bits only last a few years, as the copper gets worn. But for starting out, I think it is a good bit.

The Myler bit is much heavier than the french link.

Do not know from experience, but I had heard the Kelly bits might have burrs at the edges of the bit, or might pinch. That is why I decided to invest in the Myler.

Do not know what their return policy is. But whatever company you choose, they will help advise you how to measure for a bit. I think 3 1/2" is pretty standard for A horses.

Good luck in the Bit and Harness Maze!


----------



## happy appy (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the comfy fit but went with the Euro collar instead of the standard. My horses really like it better for pleasure driving. I also went with the Kelly bits. I like the half check double jointed roller mouth bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2013)

Always good to have pictures! Here is my Myler. There was discussion a few years ago about where to attach the check, so it has some text on the picture.



And also my french link bit.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you Marsha and happy appy!

I'll ask the Estate Horse Supply people which bit would be best. I'll probably go with either the EPB 01 or the EPB 04.

I measured him for a bit using both a pencil and rope, and he wasn't too fond of it so I got different measurements. They averaged around 4". Does that seem right? He is a "B" mini, somewhere around 36"-38".

A question for the Comfy Fit harness users: Do you send your horses measurements in, or is it a fixed size? If it is a fixed size, would it fit a "B" mini? He's not a refined type, more medium build. If it's by measurements, what should I measure for?


----------



## appy2d (Dec 29, 2013)

Went with the comfy fit. you can email them and they have a pic of where to get measurements then they fit the pieces to my mini. great to work with.


----------



## Al B (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a measuring chart

http://www.willowcrest.com/WCF/PHOTOS/Harness%20Measuring%20Chart.docx


----------



## Minimor (Dec 29, 2013)

It is strictly a matter of principle why I would not buy the Comfy-Fit harness.

Perhaps most people do not care, but I do.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I talked to the trainer today, and she said she can't do lessons until May, so I have a while to decide. I'm really excited and she says that she'll start with me just learning to harness and then learn to drive with her experienced horses. Once I've learned all of that, I can then start to work with Breaker. I like how she's going to start with the very basics, as that's what I need. I'm sure when the time comes she will suggest the best equipment for Breaker once she gets to work with him. I can't wait!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2013)

Keep us posted as you train and choose equipment. There is always more to learn about both. Good luck!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 30, 2013)

I have 3 Comfy Fit harnesses and plan on getting two more but will be getting the euro collars instead of the breast collars despite I think they aren't worth what they are priced at but I do like them. I use this harness when I show in my chariot and recreation use and also my training harness as well. Won't go back to the regular harnesses.


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone have/use a Comfy Fit Harness with collar and hames?

I’m looking into buying those for my mini A pair.

Ay information would be helpful.


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2014)

a quick pic of my pair with Chimacum Collar and Hames harness



They are 34"and 36.5 "


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 5, 2014)

What a nice piture, Jules.

How do you like it? Is it a A or B size harness? Are the hames adjustable both in the upper end and at the bottom? what size are the collars and hams?

Questionsm questions, questions ;-)

But since I live in Sweden it's a bit hard for me to have anthing replaced if it should be the wroong size.

So I want to know as much as possible before ordering.


----------



## Renolizzie (Jan 5, 2014)

Sweden is a long ways away!

I feel the same way, I really want to get a harness that is right for my little guy so I am giving this a lot of thought and I am here in the US.


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 5, 2014)

I've enjoyed learning about the bits and comfy harness from this set of conversations. One of my driving minis has been in a plain slender snaffle, but no longer seems comfortable in it. When it warms up a bit, I would like the vet to check and float her teeth as needed, but afterwards I wonder if a different bit may be in order? Do you have any advice? Could the snaffle be too 'thin' therefore more severe than I realized?

Thank you for any help!


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2014)

Ah yes, Sweden is a bit far away so I understand you wanting to get it right. I am in Australia so was much the same myself when ordering from the US. The good news is that Janie from Chimacum rocks when it comes to customer service




So even if you need to fiddle around with the harness, it is easy enough done and she seems to get good rates on the international shipping.

My harness is B-size, but with a few 'custom ordered' changes. For instance, the hip straps on my mares harness are C-size, as are the nosebands on both bridles. The holdback straps are also C-size...although in this picture they are B-size and a bit short, hence the chainlinks under the ponies bellies as an extender, if you are able to see?

My mini's are very much ponies, rather than the finer typed mini horses seen so much in the US. My mare is a Shetland (traditional Euro sort- very Thelwell!) is 9hh and wears a 14" collar. The gelding is 8.2hh and wears a 13". They seem like 'big' sizes, but as I said my guys are pony type with chunky necks and neither will fit the next size down from the collars they are wearing.

The hames do have a strap top and bottom, I only ever use the top one though.

I have been very surprised with how much better the ponies go in neck collars, such a difference!


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your information, Jules. I realy appreciate it.

I'm feeling much more confident ordering my new harness now.

Did you use breast collars before you got your neck collars?


----------



## Jules (Jan 7, 2014)

I did use breast collars, I had the deluxe comfyfit/freedom collar, I think that collar is so well designed for the little guys whose necks tie in low, but I still have ended up preferring the neck collars....or should I say...my ponies have let me know they prefer them! lol


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 7, 2014)

Just to give another perspective, I have found that some minis are hard to fit properly with the "neck collar", the draft type collar and a poorly fitting collar is very uncomfortable for the horse. Different things work well on different horses but in general I think the breast strap type harness is more flexible to different conformations and the shaped breast straps would be even better.


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 8, 2014)

Thansk Jules and Reignmaker,

The horses I'm buying the harness for are on the "chunky" side so the collar and hames will probably fit them.

I might even get both collar and hames and somfy fit collars. That way I ca use the on the more refined ones too ;-)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## happy appy (Jan 8, 2014)

If you are looking to use the collar on more then one body type, I'd recommend the Euro collar. It is adjustable up and down in size and I have found that the collar that measures 13" on the centre hole works for every minis I have from 31-40 inches tall, from fine to thick necks.


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info Happy Appy,

I have been looking into the euro collar as well, but I have to admit I like the collar and hames better.


----------



## Jules (Jan 11, 2014)

let me know which way you decide and be sure to post lots of gorgeous Swedish pony pictures!


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 12, 2014)

Will do


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 12, 2014)

7fluffyfriends said:


> I've enjoyed learning about the bits and comfy harness from this set of conversations. One of my driving minis has been in a plain slender snaffle, but no longer seems comfortable in it. When it warms up a bit, I would like the vet to check and float her teeth as needed, but afterwards I wonder if a different bit may be in order? Do you have any advice? Could the snaffle be too 'thin' therefore more severe than I realized?
> 
> Thank you for any help!


I've found that many of the mini sized bits are actually "thicker" in diameter and have made a point of replacing them with "thinner" ones. Before you replace yours with a thicker mouthpiece, try wrapping it in the bit wrap or latex "tape". Then, too, you might find they do better with a 3 way jointed bit (see below).

I also like the dog bone or french link copper mouth pieces - Marsha pictured one like I have several of earlier.

I have borrowed a couple of different Myler bits to try on our more experienced driving ponies (not necessarily finished) - none of the three liked them, so I will personally stick to the much less expensive ones. If you have the chance, borrow bits before you purchase them. I've now turned into a bit collector!! Love pony and mini sized bits - just to look at hanging in my barn or on my kitchen walls (hubby and kids hate that)!


----------



## studiowvw (Jan 13, 2014)

I think bits and bridles etc make great wall decor!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 13, 2014)

I found a bunch of cool bits in a job lot at an auction once. The 3 black ones are hand forged and very cool.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi all, haven't been on here much...but I must add my two cents in...I drive with a pairs comfy fit harness in full collar and hames as well as the Kelly Comfort Snaffle type of bits and love both pieces of equipment! I have a attached a picture of them "in action" last summer at a driving camp



My horses are 36.5 and 37.5" and they really work well in the comfy fit harness, they wear a size 13" collar as a size reference.


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks, Katie, for the info and the wonderful picture


----------



## Casey0Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I have not used a Myler driving bit, but I use Myler snaffles on all my barrel horss. IMO, they are well worth the money. Every horse I've ever put my Myler comfort snaffle on loves it.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2014)

My pony LOVES his Myler comfort snaffle. Huge difference.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 22, 2014)

happy appy said:


> I found a bunch of cool bits in a job lot at an auction once. The 3 black ones are hand forged and very cool.






:drool


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 22, 2014)

Katie Iceton said:


> Hi all, haven't been on here much...but I must add my two cents in...I drive with a pairs comfy fit harness in full collar and hames as well as the Kelly Comfort Snaffle type of bits and love both pieces of equipment! I have a attached a picture of them "in action" last summer at a driving camp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful pair!! Can I ask about your carriage? Which brand and model is it?

On your harness - you use the stainless steel buggy style hames - correct?


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you paintponylvr for your help. Looking back I realize I was 'hijacking' another conversation - not thinking! I will, however, try your suggestion of wrapping the bit and see if that helps and also take a look at your other suggestions.

Many thanks! And thank you and sorry to the original poster! The harness you mentioned was new to me also - learned a lot!

Wherever you are stay warm this week.


----------



## Katie Iceton (Jan 25, 2014)

paintponylvr,

My carriage is a Bellcrown, originally made for a small single pony but my boyfriend welded me the pole and made it work for my pair. I have no idea about the model because its older and I haven't seen one all that similar on their website.

Yes the hames are the SS Buggy Hames.

Cheers

Katie


----------

